# UK Proxy



## PaoloDubai (May 17, 2012)

Im new to Dubai (and expat forum) and i want to keep watching my Sky Go online etc.

What / how do i do this? Anyone else out there currently doing this somehow? Is there a simple way??

Cheers in advance! 
PaoloDubai


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Not allowed to discuss on forum but there are ways....message me


----------



## PaoloDubai (May 17, 2012)

claredoc said:


> Not allowed to discuss on forum but there are ways....message me


Hi ClareDoc,

I can not send a PM as i am only new to the site!?:confused2:

Can you message me please and maybe ill be able to reply?

Cheers


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I think you need 5 posts to enable private messaging.

2 down so far...


----------



## PaoloDubai (May 17, 2012)

Confiture said:


> I think you need 5 posts to enable private messaging.
> 
> 2 down so far...


Haha So if


----------



## PaoloDubai (May 17, 2012)

I do.....


----------



## PaoloDubai (May 17, 2012)

This... I should be able....


----------



## PaoloDubai (May 17, 2012)

To send you a PM.

I will try now!

Thanks


----------

